# hey guys new to this and just bought a sig p6



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys my name is jay and i just bought a sig p6 today and I know about the history of the gun where it came from and stuff like that but i didnt shoot it yet and i was wondering what your guys think of my buy and how it shoots and things of the nature of how the gun is over all


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The P6 is an excellent weapon. You do your part it sure will do it's.:smt023


----------



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

i will i havent even get to shoot it yet i cant wait i bought it with out even knowing if its a good gun or not lol but from what i searched seems to be highly liked i got it for a good price and it is in real good condition i was thinking about trading it for an xd but like i said i see alot of people are looking for the p6


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Colorado.

-Jeff-


----------



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

hey jeff nice to meet you im jay from pittsburgh


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

blownsn95cobra said:


> i will i havent even get to shoot it yet i cant wait i bought it with out even knowing if its a good gun or not lol but from what i searched seems to be highly liked i got it for a good price and it is in real good condition i was thinking about trading it for an xd but like i said i see alot of people are looking for the p6


Man, hold on to that one. n XD is a fine weapon but that P6 will live up to the Sig Sauer motto "To Hell And Back Reliability"' You will fall in love with it after you shoot it. Careful though Guns in general are pretty addicting. Sigs then selves are real addicting.:smt023 AS addictions go it's a pretty good one though.


----------

